# NJ breeder recommendation?



## cdrmtbiker (Jun 10, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a reputable breeder in the NJ area? I don't mind driving up or down the east coast if I find a breeder who is trustworthy. I am looking to get a puppy in Aug/Sept. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Chris and Nancy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

cdr - check out westminster best of breed V - think it is from NJ !!!!!!!


----------



## cdrmtbiker (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you I will look into it.


----------

